# ipad strangeness



## Anne (Jan 5, 2014)

Was texting with my daughter, and (to make a long story short), I typed, 'Dead pool'...meaning to insert an icon after it, but think I must have hit 'send' instead.

The message I sent came up like this:

Dead pool
                                                     And a reduction in crimes
                                                     As Auld Lang Syne we croon.


                                                     Happy Twenty Fourteen.

I googled, but just found that 'dead pool' is a movie, and a game.  Even so, why would that have come up when I didn't type it??  I'm sure one of you, or all of you computer-wise people have an idea????


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

It may have been an "Easter Egg" put there by the programmers, and set to pop up when you entered your phrase. I doubt that it's anything to worry about.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)

Dead Pool . . .


----------

